# How would you like to live next door to this?????



## smokewatcher (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## glued2it (Nov 27, 2007)

That was cool. I saw the video last year or the one before. They made them turn it off because by traffic was stopped in front of the house.


----------



## got smoke (Nov 27, 2007)

that looks cool but after one night it is time to pull the shades


----------



## geek with fire (Nov 28, 2007)

yea, I read about him last year.  A guy after my own heart!  He even built a radio tower in the back yard to transmit the audio over an FM frequency for the cars passing by. How cool is that!  (They guy's an engineer in Ohio.....in case you didn't guess the engineer part
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 )


----------



## walking dude (Nov 28, 2007)

i can't get it to open

for some reason flash isn't werking.......and for some reason, i can't get it to dl...........crap.........


d88de


----------



## dgross (Nov 28, 2007)

That is one of the reasons that I live out in the Boonies
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 ! Even so, I greatly admire the wit and (uhhum) wisdom that went into that explosion of electrical and audio creativity
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !! God bless the neighbors in that area for their unknowing/unwilling participation. The world goes around in part due to good sportsmanship 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





! Thanks for sharing, Daun


----------



## rip (Nov 28, 2007)

It's a good thing I live in the country. I couldn't deal with living next door to him, I would end up in jail.


----------



## glued2it (Nov 28, 2007)

it's the flimtmobile dude!


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

Mannheim Steamroller music I think... I seen him do this with the Carol of the Bells too..even better!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 28, 2007)

WOW WOW WOW..........just got to see it.......WOW WOW WOW.......

now back in the DAY............hehhhe........

what a puter program THAT was........


d88de


----------



## jbg4208 (Nov 28, 2007)

That's cool.


----------



## pigcicles (Nov 28, 2007)

This is being performed by Trans-Siberian Orchestra (Wizards in Winter). If you like the tempo, check out some of their other stuff.

Here's a link to some more detail about the lights N stuff... There is also a link to recreating a light show for the Geeks among us.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/arts/xmaslights.asp


----------



## richtee (Nov 28, 2007)

Ahhhh   Bingo!   Thanks Piggie! Knew I heard it somewhere... Actually, I have seen them live. My Dau went to U of M in voice, and her roomate was a violinist that was invited to play with them when they played the Palace a couple years ago. First time I'd heard of them. Very technical  and cool, with that heavy classical influence. Great stuff.


----------



## scotty (Nov 28, 2007)

Ditto


----------



## rockyb (Nov 28, 2007)

That would sure liven this retirement community up a bit.  As it is, our neighbor across the street has enough decorations to cover the whole neighborhood.  No music though, but I did hear the guy singing Christmas carols as he hung up the lights last night.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I thought it was a ghost groaning for a second or two before I saw him up on top of the ladder in the dark with the string of lights he was hanging turned on. Guess that's a good way to tell if they work before you hang them.....not like the Grizwalds.


----------



## mavadakin (Nov 28, 2007)

CHECK OUT SOME OF THE LINKS HERE..SOME GREAT STUFF


----------



## walking dude (Nov 28, 2007)

here's another one......those this is in cali...........same music......different house......VERY entertaining

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szLmA...eature=related



d88de


----------

